

AMD is Not the Answer - tomdale
http://tomdale.net/2012/01/amd-is-not-the-answer/

======
malandrew
Good post. Well written. There was only one claim, which was unsubstantiated
and I would like to here more about:

What did you mean by "Out-of-the-box it is not ready for production"?

Is this a statement about require.js without using r.js? If it is a statement
about only require.js without r.js, would you consider r.js optimized builds
to be production ready?

Besides require.js, what other solutions exist for easily lazy loading third-
party apis such as Google Maps?

------
wolfeidau
Great post, not only did it present a good argument, but it also explained a
bit about AMD which I had never heard of before.

Thanks

